# My other mischevious child...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

These are some pics I caught of her earlier today. She really likes that window and goes on a mission to get there.  Here's the evidence.














































I HELPED HER AT THIS POINT...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

LOL!!! Look at her getting up to mischief!  Cute pics.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ahh she's afraid she's going to miss something 


our quaker is like that after a bath, or if the kids r out front playing, he was ontop of his cage the other day and he'd been fairly quiet (for a change) just chattering to him self and the Care bear my daughter gave him that sits on top of his cage and out of no where he started screaching really loud - looked out the window and their was a stray dog in our yard - as soon as the dog was outta sight he went back to being quiet LOL


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> Ahh she's afraid she's going to miss something
> 
> 
> our quaker is like that after a bath, or if the kids r out front playing, he was ontop of his cage the other day and he'd been fairly quiet (for a change) just chattering to him self and the Care bear my daughter gave him that sits on top of his cage and out of no where he started screaching really loud - looked out the window and their was a stray dog in our yard - as soon as the dog was outta sight he went back to being quiet LOL


What a good watch bird


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww great pictures. i can rellate. When hugs want some thing like on the window he will jump on the screen or i'll hold him up to it. gotta love em


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea- she likes it alot...The problem is that is also the area where she likes to ....well...be hormonal and rub her vent on the corner of the window so I don't let her there often or for long.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> ....well...be hormonal and rub her vent on the corner of the window so I don't let her there often or for long.


 I didn't know girl tiels did that!!! I hope Cookie doesn't discover that particular behaviour.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I didn't know girl tiels did that!!! I hope Cookie doesn't discover that particular behaviour.


Oh yea! lol...get ready- Baby does it in her cage sometimes, I had to remove most of her hanging toys that she can rub against and move around her perches all the time. Sometimes she's constantly looking for a nest spot on the couch, other times she's normal. Baby even had eggs for my ex boyfriend...long story...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Oh yea! lol...get ready- Baby does it in her cage sometimes, I had to remove most of her hanging toys that she can rub against and move around her perches all the time. Sometimes she's constantly looking for a nest spot on the couch, other times she's normal. Baby even had eggs for my ex boyfriend...long story...


So Cookie could become another .... Blinkie!!!  He humps everything in sight.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> So Cookie could become another .... Blinkie!!!  He humps everything in sight.










LOL! Sounds like my Jazzy! Good thing he has some girls to flirt with! Look at the bright side-Blinkie won't have eggs. He'll just be really stressed eventually... I think all hens have atleast one clutch at sometime during their life. It gets hard sometime since you constantly have to manage what she's doing to avoid eggs. Sometimes she's constantly looking for a nesting spot..under the pillow, in a drawer...anywhere small and dark... I have learned to manage it and lessen it as much as possible. Maybe Ziggy will ....take care of her when he's older..lol


----------

